# Clippers Sign Doug Overton, Release Wang Zhizhi



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Clippers Sign Doug Overton, Release Wang Zhizhi
Nov 21, 3:59 PM (ET)

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Doug Overton, who played briefly for the Los Angeles Clippers two years ago, has signed a contract with the team. 

To make room for him, the Clippers released Wang Zhizhi. 

Overton played six games for the New Jersey Nets before being waived Nov. 13. He averaged 2.2 points in 18 games for the Clippers late in the 2001-2002 season. 

In NBA seasons, Overton has career averages of 4.6 points and 2.0 rebounds in 444 games. He has also played for Denver, Philadelphia, Orlando, Boston and Charlotte. 

Wang, a center, appeared in 43 games in parts of two seasons with the Clippers, averaging 4.3 points. He had four points in two games this season while playing behind Predrag Drobnjak and rookie Chris Kaman. 
http://sports.iwon.com/news/11212003/v4207.html


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm so excited!... Nah, not really... Listen to this load of BS..


> “Doug Overton is a veteran point guard who will not only provide us with backcourt depth but also lend experience to our young roster,” said Baylor.


Who's zooming who?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Clippers Sign Doug Overton, Release Wang Zhizhi
> Nov 21, 3:59 PM (ET)
> 
> ...



They cut Wang. What a waste of talent! They basically made him get into all that trouble with his country for nothing.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Wang could score great off the bench


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

We didnt use Wang enough. I think he could have been a big spark off the bench on the offensive end if he were to get playing time. Maybe this is a sign that Jaric wont be back for a while so they had to get another pg.


----------



## Fromthasouth (Nov 19, 2003)

Wang was still in the league??? who knew  (jk)
Im sure Cmag and Q are dissapointed that one of their best friends was cut huh?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Wang had some huge games last year off the bench he will be missed and supposedly Jaric is only day to day.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

it was a pretty good pick up


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Does this make sense to anyone?

If so explain it to me


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I'd love to...


> “Doug Overton is a veteran point guard who will not only provide us with backcourt depth but also lend experience to our young roster,” said Baylor.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm seriously so pissed. Wang never got a chance for big minutes. He played well last year when he got minutes.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Team Gets Overton, Wang Is Released
By Jerry Crowe, Times Staff Writer

MINNEAPOLIS — Uncertainty about the availability of Marko Jaric led to the Clippers' signing Friday of Doug Overton, a journeyman point guard and former Clipper who was cut last week by the New Jersey Nets.

To make room on the roster, the Clippers waived center Wang Zhizhi, a bust after signing a three-year, $6-million free-agent contract last year._	_

General Manager Elgin Baylor, in a statement released by the team, described Overton, 34, as "a player who we are very familiar with." 

Overton played 18 games with the Clippers two seasons ago. After the season, they did not try to re-sign him.

But with Jaric sidelined because of a partially torn muscle in his left foot, the Clippers needed a third point guard to join Keyon Dooling and Eddie House. Jaric is listed as day to day after suffering the injury Tuesday night while making his first start of the season, but he returned to Los Angeles on Wednesday.

"As far as Marko's concerned, we just have no idea, really," Coach Mike Dunleavy said Friday after a three-hour practice. "It sounds like it's not going to be long term, but I don't know how quickly [he'll return]."

Even before Jaric was injured, Dunleavy had lobbied for a seasoned point guard. 

Of Overton, who practiced with his new team Friday, Dunleavy said: "He's a veteran player, been around the league. He knows what's going on, picks stuff up easily. He's been a good, solid player for a number of teams."

Including the Clippers and Nets, Overton has played for eight NBA teams over 11 seasons, averaging 4.6 points and 2.0 assists in 444 games.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,4200326.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I have no real comment, I am just confused.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I know that part Eagle, but could we of least got a player who doesnt suck?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> I know that part Eagle, but could we of least got a player who doesnt suck?


Nah... You know I was just being a smart ***... Hell yeah, we could of gotten a better player outta FA... But, they chose to add a vet point who average's 5 pt's 1 reb and 2 ast's a game over his career... Go figure


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Why release Wang after not even bothering to test his abilities within the team? I mean it is far too early to try and diagnose his effectiveness after a handful of games, especially to make room for a player of whom statistics do nothing to warrant his signing. 

If anything it would have been better to chase perhaps a Rod Strickland type character who has at least the numbers to back him up... Timmy Hardaway? But Overton... as a Jersey fan I can tell you there is a reason we now have Robert Pack.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Who would have thought Polynice would last longer than Wang?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why not at leat bring in a young guy to develope like Hatten or Omar Cook. Overton didn't play till the last 2 minutes aganist the t-wolves


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

What a bonehead move by the [email protected] Release wang when you haev josh moore and polynice still on the roster? DUUUUMB. Also, why sign overton for the year. They SO should have signed him to a 10 day contract. if they wanted to keep another point guard to begin with, they should have kept hattan. Thats the third dumb thing that the clippers have done lately, up there with signing rice, signing moore, signing polynice, cutting fowlkes.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> What a bonehead move by the [email protected] Release wang when you haev josh moore and polynice still on the roster? DUUUUMB. Also, why sign overton for the year. They SO should have signed him to a 10 day contract. if they wanted to keep another point guard to begin with, they should have kept hattan. Thats the third dumb thing that the clippers have done lately, up there with signing rice, signing moore, signing polynice, cutting fowlkes.


Gotta love the Clippers for they're excellent personnel moves


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

no ten days yet


----------

